# Adding water to dry food?



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

I want to only feed dry food so I can keep my dogs at a healthy weight. My lab mix is currently overweight so I'm trying to get her to lose weight. I used to add canned to her food and I think that was the problem. I've been adding hot water to their kibble just so they can smell it and want to eat. They seem to eat pretty good like this. My question is... If I add water to their food does it encourage them to eat more even if they are full since it tastes better? Should I just give it dry?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ellie's mom said:


> I want to only feed dry food so I can keep my dogs at a healthy weight. My lab mix is currently overweight so I'm trying to get her to lose weight. I used to add canned to her food and I think that was the problem. I've been adding hot water to their kibble just so they can smell it and want to eat. They seem to eat pretty good like this. My question is... If I add water to their food does it encourage them to eat more even if they are full since it tastes better? Should I just give it dry?


Do not feed the dry food dry. Always add water. Kibble fed dogs are in a constant state of dehydration, especially the ones don't drink a lot of water. And dogs seem encouraged to eat watered kibble because it smells better. I don't think adding water makes them feel more or less full. You give them their portion for the meal, and that is what they eat that meal. If you're worried about your lab mix being hungry between meals, you can always feed carrots or green beans as snacks.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Romeo tends to pack on the weight when he eats kibble. The only way I can keep him at a reasonable weight is on a raw diet. I feed him a prepackaged raw and use the same brand of kibble when we travel. I do add water when I feed the dry food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't think anyone should feed dry food without water, but that is just my opinion. I really don't think they would eat more just because of the water.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

As the others have said, adding water is a good thing. To control weight you need to be strict about portion size, whether feeding kibble, canned or whatever. Work out how many calories you are feeding and stick to that amount to maintain weight, feed less to reduce weight and avoid snacks and treats (unless they are the virtually calorie free type Ashley mentioned.) Feeding several small meals will be better at keeping hunger at bay than feeding just one larger meal.


----------



## Animed (Aug 28, 2013)

As others have said, a dry food diet can cause problems with dehydration. It can also be a culprit for bladder infections and cystitis so adding water to it is a good idea, especially if your dog isn't drinking a lot outside of this.


----------

